# Staten Island, NYC area gamers needed.



## scruffygrognard (Jun 1, 2004)

Our ever-shrinking group is looking for new players.  We are currently playing a homebrew D&D 3.5 campaign, Scarred Lands, Conan, and plan on starting a DC Heroes campaign shortly.  We play on Saturdays, from 5pm - whenever, and I usually pick up 1 player from the Staten Island Ferry (for those prospective players who would be coming in from the other boroughs).

If interested, feel free to check out my website.  My homebrew world (Gaile) and a link to my e-mail address are on the page.

Happy Gaming,
Chris Perkins


----------



## drunkmoogle (Jun 2, 2004)

Come to the NYC dnd meetup on the 12th.

http://dnd.meetup.com/

Look for New York. We're expecting 15+ gamers this month . It's also free .


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 3, 2004)

Email sent.


----------

